# Warning - using jump leads to start engine



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I suffered a flat battery overnight whilst down in South Wales this weekend, no warning & no previous signs of it going U/S, battery is a Bosch & is 2years 2weeks old . . I called out the RAC who being very busy Saturday (just gone) sent one of their independent garages out to help me, the chap arrived & connected a mobile boost battery [?] box via jump leads to my battery but engine still wouldn't turn over, he then said "turn on all sidelights & headlights & try again" . . lo & behold engine started . . it wasn't till I got out of the cab that I realised he'd flicked the switch on his battery box from 12v to 24v !!! Yep, it blew all my lightbulbs - good job my van doesn't have any ECU otherwise I'd be right in the doodah.

Saturday evening - no lights, so I couldn't drive back home - called the RAC again Sunday morning who arrived fairly quickly, I explained what had happened & he was suprised & angry that this [idiot] had shoved 24v through . . after testing my battery & finding it only had 3amps [should be 800amps] - he got a replacement Bosch & fitted it for me & engine started perfectly, so I drove home in the day - checking today I found both sidelights & [separate] main & dipped beam headlight bulbs blown inc fuses for rear lights . . the moral of this is :- if ever you have to call out a garage to jumpstart your van - make sure its done on 12v NOT 24v :?

[I'm writing to the garage concerned & also to RAC]

p/s Bosch batteries are guaranteed for 3 or 4 years so I'm hoping I can reclaim the cost]


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

What that Guy done was disgraceful & I hope he is at the least disciplined for acting in such a stupid way...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As he was acting on behalf of the RAC, I imagine you have some recall against the RAC. You are not responsible for a "professional" not knowing what he is doing. Indirectly you are paying for his knowledge and 'wisdom' to repair your vehicle.
His actions were disgraceful!
Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An appalling example of someone with "all the gear but no idea", I hope that the RAC rapidly compensates you for the damage - headlamp replacement bulbs are NOT cheap so you must be looking at a hefty bill overall.....  

Do let us know how it pans out and thanks for the very helpful warning,

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Don't assume all you dash lights will be OK either! A thorough check of everything may be well worth it?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I agree that what has happened if very unprofessional, however, I think the call of disgraceful is a little harsh. I would have described it as disgraceful if the guy had done it intentionally, which I'm sure he did not.

I'm sure we have all made mistakes no matter how professional we are, I know I have and the consequences in my profession are far greater than most!  

I would be contacting the RAC, who are your provider, if they subcontracted out the job, they are still responsible to have your van taken to an Auto Electrician and your van checked over and everything put back to how it was before this unfortunate event, obviously, all at the cost of the RAC and perhaps next year’s membership for free to compensate for inconvenience.

A little bit of training for the sub-contractor might not go a miss either 

Stewart


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Beware the idiot with the 24volt box*

I saw the "mechanic" switch on the 24Volt supply to start Vics van so here's my two penny worth.

When I told my son who is a garage owner he was amazed that any one with the least knowledge of auto electronics would ram double the amount of voltage down the system.

When the mechanic from the RAC arrived he said that he did not have a 24 volt supply so there was no way that he could make that mistake.

Maybe the RAC will take this on board when using garages to "sub" their work out.

I must say that the RAC mechanic did a very through and competant job chased out the problem and provided a lasting solution, rather than a quick fix just to start the vehicle.

The moral is if you have breakdown cover with the RAC ask who will be coming to attend to your vehicle.

Bryan


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Disgraceful you feel is harsh, that was me being polite..


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The ECU must be very tolerant after having 24v put across it !


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Beware the idiot with the 24volt box*



thesnail said:


> The moral is if you have breakdown cover with the RAC ask who will be coming to attend to your vehicle.
> 
> Bryan


Hiya

I don't think you can insist on a van that says RAC on the side, they contract out to whoever they see fit I'm sure as needed? There never will be a 100% guarantee whoever turns up, AA, RAC etc etc?

Everyone makes mistakes.

Jason


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> The ECU must be very tolerant after having 24v put across it !


BrianJP -My [1997 ] Ducato based van doesn't have those fancy doodahs !

As an update to this saga, The garage who initially attended me agreed to finance all the headlight & sidelight bulbs & he arranged for me to collect them from my local Unipart shop & the dealer where I originally bought the Bosch battery 2years ago refused to refund the cost but gave me a brand new Bosch S4 battery in its place [seems that you only get cash refund if battery is returned within 28days . . .

So, I now have a brand new Bosch battery fitted by the RAC [I had to pay for it  ] & now have an unwanted brand new Bosch S4 800Amp/95Ah battery sitting in my shed . . If anyone is after a new engine battery - I got one going dirt cheap [£40] . . price depending which dealers is between £89 & £100.
[Layout with terminals closest to you is POS on the right & NEG on the left, sealed 100% maintenance free.

To fit new light bulbs in the 4 [Hella] lights you need baby size hands & doublejointed arms - looks like I'm going to have to take the front wheels off & get at them from under the wheel arches - ho hum :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Vic.
I guess the extra new battery is probably not the same as your leisure batteries. But why not keep it under a seat and with a pair of long enough jump leads to give extra leisure or added starting amps?

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Hi Vic.
> I guess the extra new battery is probably not the same as your leisure batteries. But why not keep it under a seat and with a pair of long enough jump leads to give extra leisure or added starting amps?
> Ray.


I thought of that but its all extra weight . . my twin 110amp leisure batteries are sufficient & this [new] battery is specifically for engine [800amp] starting & not deep cycle like the leisure ones


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vic.
> ...


Agreed Vic.
But amps per Pound it's better than the £40 you would get for it.

Calculating Ray.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would take the van to whatever garage you normally use get them to fit the bulbs and send the bill to the breakdown garage,theres no way that they wont pay it because if they lose the rac contract through complaints its going to cost a lot more,no way should you have to do it.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't understand why the first guy told you to switch headlights on before he tried to jump start again. What was the reason for doing this??


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I think it's an attempt to drag the voltage down when he applies the 24v to stop it damaging something, obviously backfired on him.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think get them fitted and send thr bill in


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*comments*



locrep said:


> Disgraceful you feel is harsh, that was me being polite..


Judging from your forum comments. You would have him shot and sue any remaining family or estate afterwards.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Vic
have you checked that the fridge is working ok on 12 volts.

Peter.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: comments*



teemyob said:


> locrep said:
> 
> 
> > Disgraceful you feel is harsh, that was me being polite..
> ...


You are now just being silly.

It was very clear from the opening post that he switched from 12 to 24 volt deliberately.

He should have known better then to use 24 volt,
If he doe's not know the implications of his actions should he be employed in his position to offer vehicle services, how would you feel if he had caused you the distress the OP must have been put through & worse still if the vehicle had been a Mercedes Sprinter or similar, then the repairs would have ran into Thousands and a train journey home, rather then just bulbs.

Imagine this scenario, he had just overhauled your brakes & you just found out he was not competent as you are heading towards an accident with brake failure, would you criticise my comments so easily, no I do not think you would.

He is employed to give a customer service not induce more problems.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: comments*

snipped


locrep said:


> You are now just being silly.
> 
> It was very clear from the opening post that he switched from 12 to 24 volt deliberately.


Hiya

I didn't read it like that at all. Just that the switch had been flicked at some point (by him obviously since it was his but not necessarily on purpose). If it was on purpose then he presumably thought being "truck" sized it was 24v, rather than intentional damage, and so still a mistake?

Jason


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Jason,

I have read it again & this is what I am understanding, the owner states after the first attempt it failed to start the engine, he was then told to switch on the lights & try again and it started the owner then noticed it had been switched to 24 volt, to presume it is 24v is no excuse, it would take very little time to check the correct voltage & when have you ever seen a single 24 volt battery on any vehicle?

I have witnessed first hand what damage this can do to a modern day vehicle & the operator was very lucky not to have any ECU's to worry about, even tho more problems could come out in time to come, the last vehicle that I personally know of being jump started incorrectly was a week old, MAN Trucks charged the operator over £5000 to replace & progamme damaged ECU's, this would be what I would call a genuine mistake as the operators staff used a battery/boost charger as they had always done in the past with older vehicles and done the same thing this time to try and start it without the knowledge or training in the correct procedure for jump starting this type of modern vehicle, now bare in mind this guy was sent out from a garage & was representing the RAC.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

waspes said:


> Hi Vic
> have you checked that the fridge is working ok on 12 volts.
> Peter.


Fridge 'seems' to be ok . . van is back in covered storage where I'll have to look thoroughly at all circuits, so far 2 headlight & 2 side lights bulbs & fuses affected along with the cigge lighter socket, which blew its fuse but I think that was a result of the [plug in] multi-plug being old & faulty, I've fitted a new one & seems to be ok now.
Rain, Rain Rain . . . I'm getting cabin fever & want to know which week our 'summer' is going to be !


----------

